

Rich Hickey: Clojure in Clojure (video) - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/clojure/rich-hickey-clojure-in-clojure/

======
taliesinb
It's a pity Rich doesn't film all his talks himself. The way he translates his
passion for language design into eloquent presentations is a big part of what
drew me to Clojure in the first place.

------
zephjc
Surely there is another copy of this video including the whole talk. It would
also be nice to see the slides.

~~~
nickik
Im pretty sure there isn't. I know almost all videos of clojure and I have
never seen the rest of the talk.

There are lot of talks about these concepts you can watch. So its not to bad
that this one is missing.

